# Monday poll: anyone else enjoy listening...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

to test cd's or reference setup cd's ever so often to be reminded things are good? Maybe i'm the only strange one but I enjoy constantly listening to my test cd's. Now, my choice of test cd's include the IASCA sound quality test cd, a couple of Sheffield Labs cd's, Boston Acoustics imaging cd, Alpine test cd, and a few other phase test cd's that use music to test polarity and such. I'm not listening to sine sweeps, just imaging test disks that force one to hear the flaws in a setup.:nerd:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not into the Test CD stuff but I do have music cds that I use when I demo equipment. There is a track on the Flim & the BB's Jazz CD Big notes called Funhouse that has fantastic imaging and some serious low end along with nice clean dynamics.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Likewise, I check every so often with my own personal reference material, but have never gotten the experience with more than then very basic of test tones to enjoy revisiting it once in a while, until I suspect there's a problem...


----------



## jaball77 (Jan 12, 2010)

My favorites are the acoustic versions of Hotel California and Seven Bridges Road on the Hell Freezes Over DVD. Give me goose bumps every time!


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Once its as right as you can get it and if you make no changes there is little value is those tracks for me, I have a dozen discs from speaker and component makers with premium show off tracks, Chesky samplers that include what to listen for, Stereophile discs and even multi track torture test cd's but again there isnt much value in them till something changes. If I am helping a friend, its nice to bring, if I install something new........nice to have, other than that its just filed away. But I do keep them all in a special section to find at a moments notice so I must see the value in tham.


----------

